# Newest addition to the Team! Full time year around dog trainer



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Run-N-Gun Adventures has been growing extremely fast in the last year. As fifty percent partner in the lodge and hunting business, I(Nick Stillwell) am working harder than ever. We have managed to grow at a rapid pace the last few years by hiring new talented guides and staff.

As the full owner of Run-N-Gun Retrievers, I feel the time is right to bring on another trainer. This will help me to expand my business and relieve some pressure off my current work load. I am not retiring or subbing my training out. I am simply bringing on a professional trainer to work beside me as a partner.

I feel a hundred percent confident that I found the right trainer to partner up with. Parker Rawlings is a young, energetic trainer with a great personality and passion for dog training. He gained his great experience and knowledge by training under Robert Murray. He has handled and passed dogs through all phases of hunt tests AKC and UKC which is very impressive. Robert Murray highly recommended Parker and said he was a natural born dog trainer. He has been helping me the last month and I am super impressed with his training ability.

Partnering up with Parker will allow us to train dogs year round. We will also start running clients dogs in hunt tests. We will start taking new dogs now! If any one is interested, we currently have openings. The winter months provide a great opportunity to get your dogs on some live hunts, refreshers, or to prepare them for spring hunt tests.

Parker and I will continue to turn out great gun dogs and take Run-N-Gun Retrievers to the next level competing in hunt tests.

Parker (979) 240-6149


----------

